# Juvenile Texas Cichlids



## ~Jason~ (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi I have texas cichlids I got them weeks apart. They are 2 difrent sizes but came from the same tank at the pet store there about 1/2 inch difrent in size. The biger one I got first and yesterday I got the smaller one but the biger one is being a jerk to the smaller one. My question is should I take the biger one out and put it in another tank untill the smaller one grows a little biger? Or do you think they will mellow out? I got the smaller one hoping they will be a male and female because I heard the males grow faster than females.

Thanks
~Jason~


----------



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

first off how big is your tank? and what sizes are the 2 texas cichlids?

ok here's what i would do. first off you should take the bigger one out of the main tank and re arrange the tank decor. give the smaller texas a week or two to get acclimated to the new tank and to claim his own terroitory. then you can put the bigger one back into the aquarium. this is definietely not fool-proof, but its a pretty good option. if they keep fighting it might mean that the tank is too small. 

also unless they are mating, when they grow up they can not be kept togther unless your tank is BIG. texas cichlid's are actually not very aggressive as juveniles, but when they mature they turn into one of the most aggressive cichlids in the hobby


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

RLHam3 said:


> first off how big is your tank? and what sizes are the 2 texas cichlids?
> 
> ok here's what i would do. first off you should take the bigger one out of the main tank and re arrange the tank decor. give the smaller texas a week or two to get acclimated to the new tank and to claim his own terroitory. then you can put the bigger one back into the aquarium. this is definietely not fool-proof, but its a pretty good option. if they keep fighting it might mean that the tank is too small.
> 
> also unless they are mating, when they grow up they can not be kept togther unless your tank is BIG. texas cichlid's are actually not very aggressive as juveniles, but when they mature they turn into one of the most aggressive cichlids in the hobby


I know this is old but I had to say something. Texas' are not one of the most agressive cichlids in the least. MAybe a red texas but thats not the only type of texas blue texas are very peaceful at larger sizes and greens are very agressive either.


----------

